# Wiring diagram for western salter controller 28866



## grkstl2 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have done a lot of searching and cannot come up with a COLOR coded schematic or wiring diagram for the western salt spreader 28866. The one on westerns website doesn't have the color coding for the 4 outputs/inputs on the controller. I tried wiring it up by guessing the colors and following the diagrams but the controller wont turn on.

Anybody have a picture they can shoot me? 

Of the 4 ports in the back of the unit I assume:

-red(special connector)- power
-white(special connector) - to motor/auger
-then there are 2 other leads that I have no idea how or where to connect.

Thanks,


----------



## grkstl2 (Oct 5, 2011)

The highlighted items are what I am looking for:
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...HxC3sDMIfk91nWFjmg?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy

Sorry for the link, I couldn't get the picture to post in here.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What spreader? http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=656


----------



## grkstl2 (Oct 5, 2011)

I am going to use it with a snowex 575. I already looked in westerns libraries and they dont color code the port in the back of the controller. I'm trying to figure out if mine is broken or im simply wiring it wrong.


----------

